# ça vaut le coup un iPhone 6s reconditionné ?



## Eric Patouf (28 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un iPhone 6 que j'ai acheté reconditionné il ya 3 ans et l'écran est cassé, caméra micro et flash arrière qui ne marche plus, Touch ID ne marche pas non plus. J'ai vraiment pas envie de dépenser beaucoup pour un nouveau téléphone mais j'aimerais rester sur IOS. Une réparation de l'écran caméra micro et flash me couterait environ 90-100€ si je me débrouille bien.
Mais j'ai aussi vu des iPhone 6s 64go reconditionnés à 140€ sur BackMarket.
Que me conseillez vous, ça vaut le coup de l'acheter ou il va vraiment me faire que 6 mois vous pensez ? vaut mieux Fare réparer mon iPhone 6 ?

j'ai vu ça sur backmarket : https://www.backmarket.fr/iphone-6s...-operateur-pas-cher/boutique-1/3215.html#?l=3

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## RubenF (29 Avril 2020)

Hello, question extrêmement indiscrète.. est-ce que tu te rediriges sur le 6s pour une question de budget ? J'ai toujours un 6s dans mon sac au cas ou j'aurais un soucis j'adore ce téléphone il est excellent. 

Maintenant je ne sais pas combien de temps il va encore durer au niveau de la gestion d'iOS.. Il est encore à jour mais je ne sais pas pour combien de temps encore.

Je pense que si tu peux partir au moins sur un iPhone 7 ca serait pas mal..


----------



## Eric Patouf (29 Avril 2020)

@RubenF hahaha non c'est pas indiscret ! oui c'est une question de budget sinon j'en achèterais un mieux ! j'ai 18 ans et mes parents vont pas me donner 800 balles pour m'en acheter un mieux, du coup je pensais à ça, je me disais que si il fonctionne encore bien il pourrait tenir encore 2 ans (après faut pas s'attendre à une bombe quoi)
Le pb avec le 7 c'est que c'est soit 32Go soit 128 go, et j'aimerais bien un peu plus que 32go (mais pas non plus 128) et que y'a pas de jack, et que c'est un peu plus cher.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2020)

Le 6S supporte encore iOS13, le dernier iOS d'Apple.

Pas sûr qu'il supporte iOS 14 (qui pourrait sortir comme d'habitude à l'automne, sauf s'il est retardé par le Covid-19). Mais même si tu ne peux pas installer iOS 14, ça ne rendra pas obsolète immédiatement ton 6S.

La preuve : je suis toujours sur un iPhone 6, bloqué à iOS 12.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

+1 pour un iPhone 7


----------



## RubenF (29 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le 6S supporte encore iOS13, le dernier iOS d'Apple.
> 
> Pas sûr qu'il supporte iOS 14 (qui pourrait sortir comme d'habitude à l'automne, sauf s'il est retardé par le Covid-19). Mais même si tu ne peux pas installer iOS 14, ça ne rendra pas obsolète immédiatement ton 6S.
> 
> La preuve : je suis toujours sur un iPhone 6, bloqué à iOS 12.


Mon 6s et mon SE tournent super bien sur iOS 13..

Mais le 7 serait un peu mieux je maintiens


----------

